# Putting light within wooden vivarium



## PGTibs (Apr 26, 2013)

I feel like I'm starting a million topics on here, so I do apologise!

I'm debating going for a VivExotic wooden vivarium as opposed to the largest exo terra. I'm just curious as to how I would do the lighting within the viv as currently the light hangs above my viv with a mesh top. 

Would I need to fit it inside the wooden viv? And if so, how do I avoid moisture getting on the light from spraying etc?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Arcadia and other manufacturers do fluorescent holders that are IP67 (I think its that) rated, so they're water resistant/proof. You want to use these, as opposed to the ones that are IP 65 rated.

Dave


----------



## PGTibs (Apr 26, 2013)

Ahh, so its easier to just get a strip light rather then a number of bulbs? Would an led strip work too?


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

LED strips work well, Reptiles-Ink can usually be found knocking around in supplies, he sells some that are supposed to be the bees knees 

Dave


----------



## PGTibs (Apr 26, 2013)

Ahh cheers, I've got some remote controlled waterproof led strip lighting above a homemade aquarium so may use the same stuff. I needed something small as it's a converted mac classic! Would the leds provide ample light for plants or would I need a strip light for during the day?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

hi,

I'm happy to advise if you want.

what are going to be keeping? how big is the viv?

John


----------



## PGTibs (Apr 26, 2013)

It'll be for a group of cresties, either all female or ill put my male in along side a few other females and see how it goes. I'm just worried about getting the lighting wet. I plan on lining the inside of the wooden viv with pond lining as to avoid any rotting that could occur. Also plan on growing grape vines around the back and top of the viv, which provides another question of where to put the lighting!


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

no problem, how high, wide is the viv?


----------



## PGTibs (Apr 26, 2013)

Yet to buy it yet, but its a VivExotic. Think it's roughly 84cm x 50cm x 90cm.. its something like that!


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

PGTibs said:


> homemade aquarium so may use the same stuff. I needed something small as it's a converted mac classic!




dafuq? :lol2:

Post a picture please i want to see that. 

LED will not provide UV, i don't know if cresties need it or not though.


----------



## PGTibs (Apr 26, 2013)

plasma234 said:


> dafuq? :lol2:
> 
> Post a picture please i want to see that.
> 
> LED will not provide UV, i don't know if cresties need it or not though.












Took me about 2 months and £200 to make, that photos a bit old now though its changed slightly.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Ok,

In a viv of that size with a lamp fitted inside of a viv and not over a mesh you could use a simple waterproof T8 system.

Cresties do use good quality full spectrum + UV lighting so LEDs wont help with this. 

I would use an 18w 6% lamp and reflector fitted into the hot end so that there is a natural drop off into shade at the cool end. This will then allow self regulation through the photogradient.

all you would need are the following codes.

ACUP18 x1 this is a IP67 waterproof controller with removable lamp leads.
FD318 x1 this is a 6% D3 lamp
ALR18 x1 this is the 18w reflector.

fitting is very simple, unplug the lamp leads from the controller and put them in the viv. then feed the leads out through a vet at the back and plug back into the controller. The just 2 screws to fix the lamp holder to the roof of the viv and your done!

John,





PGTibs said:


> Yet to buy it yet, but its a VivExotic. Think it's roughly 84cm x 50cm x 90cm.. its something like that!


----------

